# Steam auf zwei Festplatten



## Exodus187 (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo PCGH-Community,
erstmal tut mir leid falls ich nich im richtigen Thread bin.

Zu meinem Problem.
Ich habe vier Festplatten in meinem PC. Davon sind zwei SSD's und zwei HDD's. Auf der einen SSD habe ich mein OS und Programme. Die zweite SSD ist für Games gedacht. Die SSD's sind jeweils 128GB groß. Dieser Speicherplatz reicht mir aber nicht für all meine Spiele. Allein Steam hat schon 340GB. Ich will aber das sie wichtigen Spiele (MW3, Metro 2033, Skyrim...) Auf meiner SSD sind und der Rest auf die HDD soll.
Kann man Steam Spiele auf zwei Festplatten instalieren ?


Gruß Exodus187


----------



## OSche (5. Juli 2012)

Afaik, kannst du den Steam Ordner einfach rüberkopieren, also mit .exe und allem und dann in den Steamapps die Spiele rüberkopieren die du möchtest. Musst halt Steam immer neustarten wenn du Festplatte wechselst. 
Frage ist wofür, evtl lohnt sich so etwas bei Metro und Crysis, ganz gering auch bei BF und Skyrim (wenn du Mods benutzt), aber bei Spielen wie MW und CS:S wirst du genau null Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Ich 15 (5. Juli 2012)

mit Steam Mover geht das ganz gut. Es ist aber eine Schande das so was grundlegendes nicht von Haus aus unterstützt wird.


----------



## jamie (5. Juli 2012)

N Kumpel von mir hat auch 2 Festplatten und er hat Steam auf beide verteilt-ich bin mir sicher, aber ich glaube er meinte, dass Steam die Dateien auch auf der anderen Festplatte findet-frage ihn morgen mal...

MFG Jamie


----------



## arkim (6. Juli 2012)

Ich würde versuchen mit NTFS-Links zu arbeiten (mklink /D)


----------



## Exodus187 (7. Juli 2012)

Danke an alle Helfer. "Ich 15" hat mein problem gelöst. Es funktioniert super.


----------

